# Diving out of a DC



## Cyclone0910 (Jan 25, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone here has any experience diving out of a 20-22 ft dual console. I am looking at the Sea Hunts right now. They seem like they would be a very versatile boat that I could comfortably and safely get to many dive sites with. I need something that is also a good cruiser, I can fish out of, and relax at the sandbar with, that's why I'm thinking DC, any advice is appreciated. Would a CC be a better fit for what I want to do? Thanks!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a 20' DC for years and loved it. Diving out of one is no problem, in fact we found it easier to move from bow to stern in dive gear than it was in a CC.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Just my $.02, - If you are going to be fishing, you can’t go wrong with a CC. I love my Mako 232CC, and it is great for Fishing, Camping, Cruising, Diving….. you name it. I can’t tell you what options/accessories DC’s have these days, but here are a few features that I love about my CC, and how I use them. Hopefully, it will just give you some ideas of what to look for in any multi-purpose boat.

*Fishing:*

CC’s are just made for it! They typically have built in fish boxes and large live wells. Plenty of rod holders and nothing to get in your way when you have to chase the fish around the boat.

*Cruising:*

When my wife, Ash, and I want to entertain, it’s a great Cruising boat. The Mako seats up to10 comfortably for a booze cruise to McRee & Crab Island, or to go watch 4th of July Fireworks/Blue Angels. An insulated live well makes for a great second cooler for storing your favorite beverages, and the 2 fish boxes in the deck along with the console make a great place to store her crap I mean beach accessories. :whistling: Throw a Magma grill in the rod holder on the gunnel, and you are set for a day of entertainment.

*Diving: *

When you load the boat up with divers, you need SPACE. My 23’ CC dives 4 comfortably. We dive two at a time, and organize the boat so that the dive buddies are on opposite sides. The two not diving help the two that are get ready and then have their own side to get ready for their dive. We store an 8 tank rack against the transom. There is room for a bubble watcher if one is available, but we typically stick with the 4 divers.

*Camping:*

Not everyone camps, but I will admit, I have a serious obsession with the water. I have been on the water most of this winter, but when summer gets here; if I am not working, I’m on the boat. Lucky for me I found a girl that has the same passion. So I married her and named a boat after her. If we head out on Sat. we typically make it a two day event and camp. We have added a dodger to the front of the boat and I made a wooden insert that I can put between the seats on the boat. It sleeps two comfortably on an air mattress, but sometimes we will still take the tent and put it on the top of the hill at McRee.

The dodger is also great for those summer storms that come up fast. Just waterproof it and you have a place to get out of the weather. When you aren’t using it, it just folds up and is out of the way.


Well, I hope that helps a little. I’m sure a DC has many of the same features as those I have listed. Just make sure to get the boat that suits YOU. Like women, they all take a lot of love, and if you don’t get the one that turns you on, you won’t be happy.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

the dog may be better looking than the boat!
:thumbup:


----------

